# Auf oder Ab?



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

So.. also:

In Bayern: "Aufwaschen"
In Deutschland: "Abwaschen"

welches Wort benutz ihr und warum?

ok: für Stereotype nochmal in langsam:

In Bayern sagt man zum "Abwaschen" also z.b. Geschirr spülen "Aufwaschen" oder "Aufspülen" während es in ganz restdeutschland "Abwaschen" oder "Abspülen" heißt


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

diese umfrage ist ohne konkrete fragestellung stark sinnfrei aber ich versuch mal drauf einzugehen .
ich würde es so verstehen das aufwaschen meint etwas wieder aufzubereiten, während abwaschen lediglich etwas entfernt(dreck zum beispiel)


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2009)

schau dir die edith an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

gut ich hab mir zwar gedacht das es sich darum dreht, aber erschien doch irgendwie....*schreit in die runde* hat jemand mal nen anderes wort für dumm?^^


----------



## Hunternevs (10. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> diese umfrage ist ohne konkrete fragestellung stark sinnfrei aber ich versuch mal drauf einzugehen .
> ich würde es so verstehen das aufwaschen meint etwas wieder aufzubereiten, während abwaschen lediglich etwas entfernt(dreck zum beispiel)




Weißt du eig das der großteil deiner Antworten nur aus inhaltslosen Thesen besteht?
Du kotzt mich an!


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

Das gleiche kannst mit sooooo vielen Wörtern machen...
In der Eifel sagen die beim McDoof auch: "Eine Juniortüte zum Mitholen."
Wo der Rest sagt: "Eine Juniortüte zum Mitnehmen."
Ja, ich habe bewusst die Juniortüte so genannt und auch gewählt, weil ich sie noch unter dem Namen kenne (gott, ich werd alt: "Damals war alles anders.") und weil ich die immer wähle (wayne SparMenü, BigMac, etc.^^)


----------



## sTereoType (10. Mai 2009)

Hunternevs schrieb:


> Weißt du eig das der großteil deiner Antworten nur aus inhaltslosen Thesen besteht?
> Du kotzt mich an!


welche denn zum beispiel?


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Mai 2009)

also cih wohne im tiefsten niederbayern und ich habe noch NIE während meinen 20 jahren in diesem bundesland gehört das jemand aufwaschen oder aufspülen gesagt hat,


----------



## Gfiti (10. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das auch noch nie gehört. ^.^


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Mai 2009)

also ernsthaft aufwaschen GIBT es nicht das ist sschwachsinn


----------



## Gfiti (10. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also ernsthaft aufwaschen GIBT es nicht das ist sschwachsinn


http://www.duden.de/definition/aufwaschen

mfg G-Fiti


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

Aufwaschen.. wtf
Ich würd das nie sagen !


----------



## Redryujin (10. Mai 2009)

ich komme zwar aus Bayern und sage selbst immer nur Abwaschen.

Aber meine Eltern und der rest von meinen Ort sagt Aufwaschen.

Habe aber für Abwaschen gestimmt weil ich es immer so sage.


----------



## Gfiti (10. Mai 2009)

Also ich muss sagen obwohl ich das zum ersten mal höre. Mir gefällt das Wort immer mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Mai 2009)

in welchem teil bayerns sagt man bitte aufwaschen?


----------



## ThoWeib (10. Mai 2009)

Kann man den Abwasch nicht in einem Aufwasch erledigen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *duckt sich und rennt weg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firose (10. Mai 2009)

Komme aus Niederbayern, habe aber ebenfalls noch nie aufwaschen/spülen gehört.


----------



## Syane (10. Mai 2009)

Ich sag abwaschen, weil ich den dreck vom geschirr "hinunter" wasche ..das es runter rutscht.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2009)

Ziemlich eindeutige Umfrage oder...?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. Mai 2009)

Man wäscht doch den Dreck ab und nicht auf oO


----------



## lucifermaycry (10. Mai 2009)

Also aufwaschen hab ich persönlich noch nie gelesen/gehört.
LoL.


----------



## Gfiti (10. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Man wäscht doch den Dreck ab und nicht auf oO


aufwaschen musst man so verstehen wie aufräumen^^

kennt jemand:

"Mach mal das Licht ab." ?^^


----------



## Zonalar (10. Mai 2009)

Den Lieblingssatz von meiner 14-Jährigen Schwester: "Mach das Fenster zu! Es kommt Kalt hinein!"


----------



## White-Frost (10. Mai 2009)

Also erstmal die Umfrage Bayern vs. Deutschland ähm *hust* werden wir jetz aus Deutschland ausgeschlossen? Meine Herren dieser Bayern Hass tztztztzt

b2t  Ich wohne ine inem wirklich wirklich sagen wir mal "urigen" Gebiet also hier is bayrisch sehr verwurzelt leider Gottes naja aber ich hab noch niemals aufwaschen gehört noch nie xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Mai 2009)

Abwaschen heißt es. Man wäscht den Dreck schliesslich "AB", nicht "AUF".


----------



## Lurock (11. Mai 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Also erstmal die Umfrage Bayern vs. Deutschland ähm *hust* werden wir jetz aus Deutschland ausgeschlossen?


Bayern ist schon immer Ausland gewesen! =P


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2009)

Am besten find ich ja "Eine Umfrage die *die Welt* bewegt."
Ich wusste schon immer dass sich die Sonne um Deutschland dreht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber "aufwaschen" hab ich echt noch nie gehört. Wenn ich mir das bildlich darstelle seh ich nen gigantischen Berg Teller und Besteck, der vorgewaschen, bzw eingeseift aber noch nicht fertig abgespült worden ist.


----------



## Scrätcher (11. Mai 2009)

*Achtung! Beitrag könnte Humor enthalten*

Wie jetzt? Ich habe natürlich für Abwaschen gestimmt aus mehreren Gründen:

- weil ich keinen Dreck auf mein Auto aufwasche sondern ihn ABwasche

- es wohl darauf ankommt wo man wohnt! Deutsch - Bayrisch ist wohl wie Französisch - Koreanisch zu vergleichen..........


Ein kleines Beispiel:

das gute alte Brötchen! Es gibt viele Bezeichnungen dafür in Baden z.B. Weckle und Bayern schimpfen sie sie Semmeln.

Also kam es mal zu einer Diskussion ob das jetzt ein Leberkäsweck oder eine Leberkässemmel ist. Letztendlich konnte ich gewinnen weil die Abkürzung dafür LKW ist, so wenn man eine bestellt! Also  LEBERKÄSWECK! Und nicht LKS!

und wir waschen den Dreck AB! RUNTER! Und nicht AUF WIE (bist du denn) DRAUF!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (11. Mai 2009)

Ich bekomm das nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mal ein bisschen gesucht und folgendes gefunden:



			
				von schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Abwaschen, ohne dieses Wort zu ergänzen (z.B.Gesicht abwaschen), versteht man heutzutage automatisch "Geschirr spülen". Zu allem anderen sagt man "Putzen" oder nur "Waschen". Es gab aber mal Zeiten ohne Staubsauger. Wenn das Ausklopfen der Teppiche nicht mehr half, mußte man sie aufwaschen. Dazu trug man sie an den Fluß. Man machte sie naß, traktierte die Oberseite mit Kernseife und Wurzelbürste (daher AUFwaschen), spülte die Seife aus und trocknete ihn an der Luft oder auf eigens dafür angelegten Wiesen (sog. Bleichwiesen) Natürlich ist man nicht für diese mühsame Tätigkeit mit nur einem Teppich zum Fluß gegangen, sondern nahm gleich alle mit. Daher noch die Redewendung, etwas "mit einem Aufwasch" zu machen -> mehreres mit einer Tätigkeit erledigen. Mit Aufwasch war also eher eine groß angelegte Putzaktion gemeint, bei der kein Möbel stehen blieb (die mussten ja wegen der Teppiche umgestellt werden, wobei man natürlich auch wieder auf Schmutz und Staub stieß, der entfernt werden musste). Diese Rackerei konnte man bis Mitte der 50er in Deutschland beobachten, bis der letzte einen Staubsauger und/oder moderne, pflegeleichte Linoleum-Fußböden hatte. Eines muß man dem Aufwaschen lassen: Der Bestand der unerwünschten Mitbewohner wie z.B. Milben konnte sich von so einer Aktion nur schwer erholen. Da ist unsere heutige Wohnkultur der reinste Sauhaufen, Staubsuager können Milben nämlich nicht beeindrucken


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2009)

Gfiti: Ich hab grad _Eines muß man dem Aufwaschen lassen: Der Bestand der unerwünschten Mitbewohner wie z.B. Milben konnte sich von so einer Aktion nur schwer erholen. Da ist unsere heutige Wohnkultur der reinste Sauhaufen, Staubsuager können Milben nämlich nicht beeindrucken_ gelesen, dann Deinen Avatar mit seinem "Mundschutz" betrachtet und mir dann gedacht: "Hat was, nen Mundschutz würd ich mir deswegen trotzdem nicht zulegen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (11. Mai 2009)

Was hat den mein Ava mit dem Zitat zu tun? o.O 
Sinnlos meine Beiträge hochpushen kann ich auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf oder Ab? Das ist hier die Frage!


----------

